# found this at the end of last season



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

I purchased this last year, The owner just bought a new JD. It has 327 hrs on the clock and seems to run good. I sharpened the blades, changed the oil and filter,the tires are loaded and it has wheel weights on. It mows well but i noticed the deck does not stay lifted when sitting in the garage.
Could this be a problem? Also the rollers on the rear of the deck seem to be worn is this a problem area and can they be replaced?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it a manual lift or electric? Its possible something could be worn/bent or broken causing the problem. 

The rollers should be a regular service item from any Cub dealer - my parents neighbor has a '95 Cub and can still get parts for it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any pictures of it? What do we have here?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Just a guess but the rollers could be worn because the deck won't stay up, could be that they were getting dragged along unwittingly.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Just a guess but the rollers could be worn because the deck won't stay up, could be that they were getting dragged along unwittingly.


Or the deck out of adjustment. My JD maneul says the wheels on the deck shouldn't touch the ground, only to prevent scalping. Keep us informed.


----------



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

The tractor is a 1997 3165 cub cadet, I thought the front wheels rode on the ground and are adjustable, and the back rollers are also adjustable and the deck floated on the wheels and the rollers.
I didnt think the hydraulic setting came into play except to raise the deck or for very high grass that needs two passes to cut. The back three rollers just seem to have a lot of slop around the shaftt, like the center is worn out.
For now till i get new rollers, I mounted two pieces of all thread attatched to the deck and drilled a hole up through the foot rests on each side and adjusted them to where the rollers touch the ground this way the rollers arent taking all the weight, it seems to work well as long as the groung is level across the 54" deck.


----------



## 40cpe (Jul 23, 2011)

*deck suspension*

I bought a 3205 recently. It's similar to yours except it has a Kawasaki water cooled engine. The decks are designed to run on the ground. Parts are readily available at cub cadet, partstree.com, Messicks, etc. I've learned that the hydraulic deck will drift down while mowing if you try to mow with it suspended. It doesn't make sense to me to have that much wear and tear on the rollers and wheels if you could take most of the weight off the ground and just let the rollers prevent scalping. Around 2002-03 Cub added a "deck downstop" to mechanically stop the deck at an adjustable position. I'm considering adding one to mine by ordering the various parts for Cub Cadet. It will cost about $250 for all the factory parts, but if you are going to keep the tractor it will pay for itself in reduction of wear on the wheels, rollers and hydraulic system.


----------



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all, I replaced the 3 rollers on the rear of the deck and it works great now. It floats with the terrain now and cuts more evenly.


----------

